# Policía de Holanda inflando a hostias a una chavala, se ha abierto la veda



## Bartleby (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## 11kjuan (7 Jul 2022)

Ufff me ha entrado una mezcla de satisfacción y mala hostia.

No sabría explicarlo.

Por cierto, la Charocops me parece muy pizpi.
Menos mal que tiene a su lado al macarra.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Jul 2022)

La primera se tira, el segundo es penalty y la última tambien finge


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## AsmodeS (7 Jul 2022)

Poco me parece


----------



## lapetus (7 Jul 2022)

Se ha tirado a la piscina y luego le ha dado un guantazo al agente.


----------



## remerus (7 Jul 2022)

Pues ha cobrado bien.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (7 Jul 2022)

Que llame al 016


----------



## Saludable-13 (7 Jul 2022)

Menos mal que son policías y de esa forma tienen que contener su ira. Si esos millones de policías no lo fueran el mundo sería una jungla.


----------



## patroclus (7 Jul 2022)

el negrata le coge las tetas, eso es delito.


----------



## jolu (7 Jul 2022)

En EEUU estaría muerta, y además de manera justa.

Pegar a un policía (atacar, no actuar en defensa propia) es un delito muy grave que debiera pagarse con la muerte, al igual que el faltar a la verdad de un policía debiera estar penado con la muerte.

Sobra gente en el mundo, podemos permitirnos leyes tan contundentes.


----------



## horik (7 Jul 2022)

El eeeehh eeeeeh eeeeehhh ha llegado hasta Holanda.


----------



## Cimbrel (7 Jul 2022)

jolu dijo:


> En EEUU estaría muerta, y además de manera justa.
> 
> Pegar a un policía (atacar, no actuar en defensa propia) es un delito muy grave que debiera pagarse con la muerte, al igual que el faltar a la verdad de un policía debiera estar penado con la muerte.
> 
> Sobra gente en el mundo, podemos permitirnos leyes tan contundentes.



Que coño dices

Pegar a un mamporrero debería estar GALARDONADO con la medalla al mérito patriótico, puesto que los mercenários son una herramienta se sumisión de las masas al Estado, que es un ente opresivo y mafioso por definición.


----------



## Waterman (7 Jul 2022)

Una buena ostia a tiempo...


----------



## AmericanSamoa (7 Jul 2022)

Huy. Qué mal va acabar ese país.

Huele a pólvora. ¿La oleis vosotros?


----------



## Waterman (7 Jul 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Que coño dices
> 
> Pegar a un mamporrero debería estar GALARDONADO con la medalla al mérito patriótico, puesto que los mercenários son una herramienta se sumisión de las masas al Estado, que es un ente opresivo y mafioso por definición.



Ojala los que tu llamas mamporreros pudieran hacer huelga para que gente como tu terminara llorando de miedo y rezando para que vuelvan.


----------



## rsaca (7 Jul 2022)

Sois conscientes de cómo está degenerando la sociedad?. Joder, cuando empiece el hambre de verdad esto va a ser una selva.


----------



## M4rk (7 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Aaaahahahahahhahahahahahah
Las mujeras se creen impunes e intocables...


----------



## Maerum (7 Jul 2022)

jolu dijo:


> En EEUU estaría muerta, y además de manera justa.
> 
> Pegar a un policía (atacar, no actuar en defensa propia) es un delito muy grave que debiera pagarse con la muerte, al igual que el faltar a la verdad de un policía debiera estar penado con la muerte.
> 
> Sobra gente en el mundo, podemos permitirnos leyes tan contundentes.



Subnormal


----------



## Cimbrel (7 Jul 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Ojala los que tu llamas mamporreros pudieran hacer huelga para que gente como tu terminara llorando de miedo y rezando para que vuelvan.



No hace falta que hagan huelga, la prueba más palpable es que tú estás a expensas de lo que quiera hacerte cualquier delincuente y no lo sabes. En el momento en que llames a la policía el delincuente estará ya a 3 kms. La policía está ahí UNICA Y EXCLUSIVAMENTE PARA PROTEGER AL ESTADO.

Samuel Colt sabía algo de esto.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (7 Jul 2022)

Polis


----------



## asiqué (7 Jul 2022)

no falta en estos videos un negric con chanclas de ducha con calcetines blancos.
La tia algo habra hecho.


----------



## nelsoncito (7 Jul 2022)

La charo agredió a los agentes de la autoridad y estos, en su estricto cumplimiento del deber, tuvieron que repeler la agresión de la borracha feminazi.

Hasta el moreno intentó ayudar a la tiorrilla.

Circulen, please, que aquí no hay nada que ver.


----------



## dac1 (7 Jul 2022)

Con los moros no son tan valientes hdp


----------



## Camarlengolazo (7 Jul 2022)

El negro con chanclas y calcetines.
No esperes demasiado de ese grupo de amijos.


----------



## Periplo (7 Jul 2022)

Todavia quedan muchisimas imbeciles que se creen SuperWoman y se van a llevar una pedazo de HOSTIA memorable llegado el momento...


----------



## elmegaduque (7 Jul 2022)

Por fin un poco de igualdad.


----------



## frrank (7 Jul 2022)

Si esto ocurre en una serie de netflix la charo le habria dado una paliza de campeonato a todos los policias


----------



## Anka Motz (7 Jul 2022)

Pues, parece ser que estaba interfiriendo en la detención del moro....


----------



## mvpower (7 Jul 2022)

El enésimo capítulo de los impresentables y denigrantes:
Escorias de negro y verde 

Con los simios se les ve el plumero que tienen metido en el culo.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (7 Jul 2022)

La Charo va a agredir.a visto muchas pelis de Marvel y se a llevado una buena campurriana de realidad.imagino que al final detenida


----------



## ShellShock (7 Jul 2022)

Creo que ese mismo vídeo lo vi ya hace años y era en un contexto muy distinto.

Si no recuerdo mal, tenía que ver con cómo las mujeres tienen mucha facilidad para protestar contra la policía cuando esta detiene a algún delincuente moronegro. Ya sabéis, la hibristofilia femenina y cómo se les hace el coño agua con los malotes, especialmente si son muy negros.

Me da que lo han reciclado con esto de las protestas de agricultores. Esa niñata no sabe lo que es una remolacha o un puerro.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (7 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Pues, parece ser que estaba interfiriendo en la detención de *SU* moro....
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1115448



Te lo arreglo, de nada.


----------



## Ikitclaw (7 Jul 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Creo que ese mismo vídeo lo vi ya hace años y era en un contexto muy distinto.
> 
> Si no recuerdo mal, tenía que ver con cómo las mujeres tienen mucha facilidad para protestar contra la policía cuando esta detiene a algún delincuente moronegro. Ya sabéis, la hibristofilia femenina y cómo se les hace el coño agua con los malotes, especialmente si son muy negros.
> 
> Me da que lo han reciclado con esto de las protestas de agricultores. Esa niñata no sabe lo que es una remolacha o un puerro.



El video es viejo de cojones.


----------



## El_Dioni (7 Jul 2022)

No me puedo nutrir si no hay contexto el video es muy corto, necesito ver como empezo todo.


----------



## euriborfree (7 Jul 2022)

Que poca profesionalidad del agente

En el primer empujon, con el que sale volando 3 o 4 metros, le ha podido causar una lesion grave, se ve poco porque nos fijamos en la agente femenina que le toca un poco , pero a la vez el otro le pega un buen empujon y por el angulo de camara se nota menos.

Yo no veo que la tia agreda al agente ni que suponga una amenaza para el agente para que este responda con tanta violencia, solo es despues de que esta mujer ha sido agredida es que se levanta del suelo e intenta golpear al agente, quien en lugar de intentar reducirla la usa como un saco de boxeo.

Por ultimo el video acaba abruptamente, da la impresion de que el camara tambien fue agredido


----------



## tv eye (7 Jul 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Que poca profesionalidad del agente
> 
> En el primer empujon, con el que sale volando 3 o 4 metros, le ha podido causar una lesion grave, se ve poco porque nos fijamos en la agente femenina que le toca un poco , pero a la vez el otro le pega un buen empujon y por el angulo de camara se nota menos.
> 
> ...



Dios le conserve la vista hamijo


----------



## McLovin (7 Jul 2022)

También en Holanda hay transeúntes que gritan eh eh eh eh eh cuando pegan a alguien en la calle, es algo universal, inherente al ser humano. Ehh ehee ehe eh.

Por cierto, cuando se levanta, le mete ELLA un puñetazo al policía y este responde, sin proporcionalidad, todo hay que decirlo, pero se limita a responder. Si no intentases pegarle un puñetazo a un tío que te saca una cabeza y pesa 40 kg más que tú, quizás no te habría pasado nada.

Pero vamos, en cualquier caso el poli ha tenido suerte. En el primer empujón que le mete a la tía, está cae mal y se da en la cabeza y muere en el acto y el poli se arruina la vida, hay que tener un poco más de visión.


----------



## reconvertido (7 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



La mayor parte de policías están TARADOS.
Es conocido.

Yo les haría tests de drogas, de alcohol, medicamentos y anabolizantes+esteroides+testosterina tres veces al día.
Y cada vez que rellenen un atestado.
Y cámara corporal encima.

Además:
Registro suyo de entrada a salones de juego, casinos, etc.

Y evaluación psiquiátrica y psicológico mensual.

Es LO MÍNIMO para tener una policía que no sea corrupta ni esté llena de tarados.


----------



## reconvertido (7 Jul 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> También en Holanda hay transeúntes que gritan eh eh eh eh eh cuando pegan a alguien en la calle, es algo universal, inherente al ser humano. Ehh ehee ehe eh.
> 
> Por cierto, cuando se levanta, le mete ELLA un puñetazo al policía y este responde, sin proporcionalidad, todo hay que decirlo, pero se limita a responder. Si no intentases pegarle un puñetazo a un tío que te saca una cabeza y pesa 40 kg más que tú, quizás no te habría pasado nada.
> 
> Pero vamos, en cualquier caso el poli ha tenido suerte. En el primer empujón que le mete a la tía, está cae mal y se da en la cabeza y muere en el acto y el poli se arruina la vida, hay que tener un poco más de visión.



Que la policía se dedique a pegar a Ciudadanos (aunque sean Ciudadanas) es el primer paso a un sistema impositivo.


----------



## reconvertido (7 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ufff me ha entrado una mezcla de satisfacción y mala hostia.
> 
> No sabría explicarlo.
> 
> ...



Castigada una loca insoportable = satisfacción.
Castigada por un enemigo y carcelero tuyo los cuales te lo han hecho a tí = mala hostia.

Te recuerdo qeu las locas del "machete al machote" o tendrían poder si no fuera por los chicos de azul con el monopolio del ejercicio de al violencia que la ejercen contra tí.
Así que ya sabes, en este caso, ella es tu aliada.


----------



## McLovin (7 Jul 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Que la policía se dedique a pegar a Ciudadanos (aunque sean Ciudadanas) es el primer paso a un sistema impositivo.




Estoy de acuerdo. Más que un sistema impositivo, es un sistema represivo, aunque ya vivimos en un sistema así. Durante el confinamiento disfrutaban persiguiendo y multando a la gente.

No estoy de acuerdo con que la policía pegue a ciudadanos, obviamente, solo digo que si la Charo empoderada no se hubiese pasado de lista intentando pegar a un tío mucho más grande y fuerte que ella, no le habría pasado nada.


----------



## Vctrlnz (7 Jul 2022)

Como disfruto cuando sacuden a estas putas reputas rojas de mierda folladoras de moronegros!


----------



## reconvertido (7 Jul 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Más que un sistema impositivo, es un sistema represivo, aunque ya vivimos en un sistema así. Durante el confinamiento disfrutaban persiguiendo y multando a la gente.
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo con que la policía pegue a ciudadanos, obviamente, solo digo que si la Charo empoderada no se hubiese pasado de lista intentando pegar a un tío mucho más grande y fuerte que ella, no le habría pasado nada.



Ok.

Entendido.
Y además de acuerdo, coincido contigo.

Y si,. quería decir sistema represivo con violencia física, donde no se respeta la integridad física.
Ese derecho fundamental (por encima del de la libertad y la libre expresión) se empieza a perder.


----------



## Vctrlnz (7 Jul 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Que coño dices
> 
> Pegar a un mamporrero debería estar GALARDONADO con la medalla al mérito patriótico, puesto que los mercenários son una herramienta se sumisión de las masas al Estado, que es un ente opresivo y mafioso por definición.



Troll ruso.
Espero que te cuelguen por los pies y metan tu cabeza en aceite hirviendo mientras le cortan los dedos uno a uno a tu madre y la despellejan viva
Que le saquen un ojo y le dején otro para que vea cómo te fries en el aceite.

Lo mejor de todo es imaginarme a las putas madres de los rusos invasores delante de los cadáveres de sus hijos desnazificadores a los que Putin envío al matadero ( aunque los subhumanos rusos suelen abandonar los cadáveres de otros subhumanos rusos y en su lugar se llevan lo que roban de valor en las casas de los ucras)
Rusos muertos abono para mis huertos tanto la chusma como los oligarcas.,


----------



## George Orwell (7 Jul 2022)

La tía objeto de la brutalidad es subnormal. No obstante, lo bueno que va a traer el guanazo que viene es que se van a invertir las tornas y todos esos montones de mierda recibirán lo sembrado. 

No sentiré pena de lo que les hagan. Ninguna.


----------



## Charles B. (7 Jul 2022)

jolu dijo:


> En EEUU estaría muerta, y además de manera justa.
> 
> Pegar a un policía (atacar, no actuar en defensa propia) es un delito muy grave que debiera pagarse con la muerte, al igual que el faltar a la verdad de un policía debiera estar penado con la muerte.
> 
> Sobra gente en el mundo, podemos permitirnos leyes tan contundentes.




Tú sí que sobras en este mundo, pedazo de mierda.


----------



## El_Dioni (7 Jul 2022)

Ahora que lo he visto de nuevo cuando ella se levanta le suelta un puñetazo...

A ver que no esta mal pegarle a esos perros pero es que veo mucho empoderamiento y en estos casos se deberia usar la igualdad que aun asi no creo que la esten usando, quizas si fuese un tio estaria comiendo bordillo...


----------



## octopodiforme (7 Jul 2022)

¿Llevaban Nocilla u otros productos no esenciales?


----------



## Orooo (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## Jake el perro (7 Jul 2022)

Pues no es antiguo ni nada el video este...


----------



## baifo (7 Jul 2022)

Pocas me parecen para las que debía haberse llevado.


----------



## Rextor88 (7 Jul 2022)

-016?????

-Sí, dígame, ¿qué le ocurre?

-Que me está maltratando la policía...

-Ahora mismo mandamos un coche patrulla... oh wait!


----------



## burbujero.23 (7 Jul 2022)

Es acojonante como finge agresión pero se da cuenta de que la poli es mujera.
Por tanto va a atacar a un poli hombre porecisamebte x ser hombre. 
No sabe cómo reaccionar cuando un hombre responde.

Se han quedado solas. Y me lo alegro


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Jul 2022)

Pues a mi me ha nutrido. A tomar por culo la empoderada


----------



## Genis Vell (7 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pues a mi me ha nutrido. A tomar por culo la empoderada



Si me nutre que una lerda se lleve unas buenas ostias, pero seamos serios me nutriría aún más si a parte de eso, el simio que la agrede también se va expedientado a casa, es sucnormal debería haber repelido la agresión (le compro el primer golpe) y acto seguido engrilletar a la moza y meterle una buena denuncia, ponerse a pegar como un simio no es de recibo y menos en el que se supone que cuida del ciudadano de a pie.


----------



## edefakiel (7 Jul 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Ojala los que tu llamas mamporreros pudieran hacer huelga para que gente como tu terminara llorando de miedo y rezando para que vuelvan.



La policía es necesaria, pero sólo al servicio de un régimen justo. Al servicio de un régimen tiránico, ha de ser lo primero en ser aniquilado.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Jul 2022)

Que no falte el mono de mierda aprovechando para meter mano.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Jul 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Ojala los que tu llamas mamporreros pudieran hacer huelga para que gente como tu terminara llorando de miedo y rezando para que vuelvan.



SUBNORMAL.


----------



## Cens0r (8 Jul 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Ojala los que tu llamas mamporreros pudieran hacer huelga para que gente como tu terminara llorando de miedo y rezando para que vuelvan.



Están de huelga parcial. Para joder al remero están los primeros. Para defenderlo, no.


----------



## PedrelGuape (8 Jul 2022)

Poco nos apreta el estado si muchos aún no han entendido cual es el papel de la policía en el mismo.
Ya no digo los que creen que están para servir al ciudadano.

Pero todo se andará y con el camino que llevamos, pronto se darán cuenta hasta los mas tontos.


----------



## rioskunk (8 Jul 2022)

no se si lo comentaron ya, no tengo tiempo para leer todo el hilo con detenimeinto, pero creo que estas imagenes ya tienen su tiempo


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (8 Jul 2022)

rioskunk dijo:


> no se si lo comentaron ya, no tengo tiempo para leer todo el hilo con detenimeinto, pero creo que estas imagenes ya tienen su tiempo



Es video es viejísimo, la tía se merece la ostia, y no creo que ya volvamos a ver un policía holandés pegando a una perroflauter con un nigga mascota.


----------



## Turek (8 Jul 2022)

Espero que a esos perros no les queden ni huesos que roer.


----------



## kenny220 (8 Jul 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Es video es viejísimo, la tía se merece la ostia, y no creo que ya volvamos a ver un policía holandés pegando a una perroflauter con un nigga mascota.



Hoy ha salido otro vídeo de poli holandés a puñetazos .

Si un policía usa los puños, algo falla, pq para eso tiene la porra, instrucción, etc, etc. Un golpe de porra, pues es eso, pero puñetazos como en el ring, puede causar un daño desproporcionado.




__





Holanda: La policía a puñetazos con los manifestantes







www.burbuja.info






http://twitter.com/i/status/1544611928500314112


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (8 Jul 2022)

Lo de siempre, muy valientes pegando a mujeres, pero con un negrata o un moro no tienen huevos ni a mirarle mal.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## Mtk (8 Jul 2022)

No es por cortar el rollo, pero el vídeo tiene sus años.


----------



## kenny220 (8 Jul 2022)

Mtk dijo:


> No es por cortar el rollo, pero el vídeo tiene sus años.



Mirate este hilo, es de hoy 





__





Holanda: La policía a puñetazos con los manifestantes







www.burbuja.info


----------



## DOM + (8 Jul 2022)

Joder ese video va a encantar al progre medio:

Mujer empoderada se enfrenta al poli que es hombre blanco

Un negro la ayuda, el caballero negro que quieren

No se si saldrá en la sexta porque dependerá de la razón de todo.

Si la mujer estaba en una mani antivacunas, prorusa lo que sea no saldrá.

Si era por el cambio climático, lgtbi o mierdas NWO sí.

O ya salió de ser antiguo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Jul 2022)

*PARTIRLA EN MILES DE PIEZAS ( A LA CIA ) *
*LA FAMOSA FRASE DE JFK*
 *INTO A THOUSAND OF PIECES






*














WaQie WaQie QRVZ


* Did We Shift Our Universe...AGAIN? *


​


----------



## España1 (8 Jul 2022)

Así sin VAR digo que se tira


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Jul 2022)

LAS DOS IMAGENES CONSECUTIAS DE ARCHILLECT


 
Archillect @archillect
9h







​


----------



## SaRmY (8 Jul 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Huy. Qué mal va acabar ese país.
> 
> Huele a pólvora. ¿La oleis vosotros?



Pues sí. Si esto hubiera ocurrido en algún estado de USA con porte de armas, hubiera habido una buena balacea.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (8 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pues a mi me ha nutrido. A tomar por culo la empoderada



Por un momento la he visto con la cara de Irena Montera, Adriane Lastre y Odia kolgau y me he venío arriba


----------



## Tackler (8 Jul 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Que poca profesionalidad del agente
> 
> En el primer empujon, con el que sale volando 3 o 4 metros, le ha podido causar una lesion grave, se ve poco porque nos fijamos en la agente femenina que le toca un poco , pero a la vez el otro le pega un buen empujon y por el angulo de camara se nota menos.
> 
> ...



Pues si no ves que la tía agrede es que estás ciego o te falta percepción.


----------



## cuñado de bar (8 Jul 2022)

Esto lo vi por forocoches el año pasado. En el País Asco



Por internet podréis ver más. Pasa en muchos sitios. La policía no es tu amiga Son los sicarios de los políticos mafiosos y corruptos.


----------



## looku (8 Jul 2022)

Me parece incluso bien. Al igual que no hubieran tenido miramientos con un varón blanco heterosexual, no hay que hacer ninguna discriminación con cualquier otro tipo de persona, persone, persono


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (8 Jul 2022)

Pufff no sé quién voy, con el madero antes que con el negro salvador.

La tía da asco pena.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (8 Jul 2022)

Y el millenial típico de izquierdas se cree que en la vida real se puede hacer como en el juego GTA San Andreas, es increible.


----------



## Avidiuscasio (8 Jul 2022)

A la final hay que estar en contra, o a favor de perros guardianes del Estado?


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Jul 2022)

Es una pena que no hubiera una polla a la que agarrarse en la primera caída, se hubiera evitado todo el lío.


----------



## Tales90 (8 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



A ver, analizando el video. La policía está deteniendo a una persona se mete por medio y una policía le da un leve empujón que ni de coña la lanza como se tira, vamos que se tira un piscinazo a lo futbolista buscando el penalti. Al ver que no le ha salido bien y que se le acerca un agente le lanza un golpe que le da en la cara y luego la inflan a hostias para detenerla mientras ella opone resistencia. La actuación policial es adecuada. Desconozco el origen de la misma, pero la tia esa se lo tiene más que merecido.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (8 Jul 2022)

He sentido algo muy parecido al orgasmo. Sobre todo cuando aparta al negro y saca la porra.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (8 Jul 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> A ver, analizando el video. La policía está deteniendo a una persona se mete por medio y una policía le da un leve empujón que ni de coña la lanza como se tira, vamos que se tira un piscinazo a lo futbolista buscando el penalti. Al ver que no le ha salido bien y que se le acerca un agente le lanza un golpe que le da en la cara y luego la inflan a hostias para detenerla mientras ella opone resistencia. La actuación policial es adecuada. Desconozco el origen de la misma, pero la tia esa se lo tiene más que merecido.



Las mujeres tienen que empezar a entender que en esta sociedad ya no son señoritas respetables como en antaño ni seres de luz intocables. Ellas mismas renunciaron a eso. Si se comportan como hombres y actúan con violencia obtendrán la respuesta proporcionada.


----------



## Habsburguesa (8 Jul 2022)

jolu dijo:


> En EEUU estaría muerta, y además de manera justa.
> 
> Pegar a un policía (atacar, no actuar en defensa propia) es un delito muy grave que debiera pagarse con la muerte, al igual que el faltar a la verdad de un policía debiera estar penado con la muerte.
> 
> Sobra gente en el mundo, podemos permitirnos leyes tan contundentes.



Tu eres tonto


----------



## AsustaLerdos (8 Jul 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> Esto lo vi por forocoches el año pasado. En el País Asco
> 
> 
> 
> Por internet podréis ver más. Pasa en muchos sitios. La policía no es tu amiga Son los sicarios de los políticos mafiosos y corruptos.



Yo solo oigo eh eh eh eh eh eh eeeeeeheh eh ehe eh eh eh eeeeeeh eh eh eh
Queda validada como cierta la hipotesis expresada unos cuantos posts mas arriba con el video del holandes


----------



## Tales90 (8 Jul 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Las mujeres tienen que empezar a entender que en esta sociedad ya no son señoritas respetables como en antaño ni seres de luz intocables. Ellas mismas renunciaron a eso. Si se comportan como hombres y actúan con violencia obtendrán la respuesta proporcionada.



Yo no veo una mala actuación de los agentes, le dan de su propia medicina ella se lo ha buscado.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (8 Jul 2022)

A ver , que la que ha empezado a dar hostias a sido ella .
Uno tiene que contenerse pero todos somos humanos .


----------



## jaimitoabogado (8 Jul 2022)

horik dijo:


> El eeeehh eeeeeh eeeeehhh ha llegado hasta Holanda.



Eso sí tendría que ser delito .


----------



## preludio (8 Jul 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Ojala los que tu llamas mamporreros pudieran hacer huelga para que gente como tu terminara llorando de miedo y rezando para que vuelvan.



..como dijo otro forero hace poco, tú te has leído el manual de instrucciones al revés. ¿Desde 2014? entonces puede que lo tuyo no tenga remedio.


----------



## gpm (8 Jul 2022)

La primera se ha tirado. Luego ha visto al pueblo ayudando con el falso penalti y le pega al tío madero que le iba a ayudar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Jul 2022)

hohoho


*LOS GVARROS : ES COMO SI HUBIERAIS DESCERRAJADO EL DISPARO MORTAL DEL EMBOLO DE LA VACUNA SOBRE RAFA NADAL*







*Nadal se retira de Wimbledon: “Así no puedo ganar”*
Nadal renuncia a la semifinal contra Kyrgios y abandona el grande británico por la lesión abdominal que se produjo en los cuartos y que supone “un riesgo inmediato”​


----------



## Black Jack (8 Jul 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> *vamos que se tira un piscinazo a lo futbolista buscando el penalti*.



Yo creo que lleva un buen colocón, eso explicaría muchas cosas.


----------



## Terminus (8 Jul 2022)

Más le tenía que haber dado


----------



## El pernales (8 Jul 2022)

Policía contra mujer, tiene el mismo interés que un moro contra un gitano


----------



## Tales90 (8 Jul 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Yo creo que lleva un buen colocón, eso explicaría muchas cosas.



La cosa que se tira piscinazo, de penalti nada.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Jul 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Pegar a un policía (atacar, no actuar en defensa propia) es un delito muy grave que debiera pagarse con la muerte, al igual que el faltar a la verdad de un policía debiera estar penado con la muerte.



El ciberracismo también es un delito muy grave que debería pagarse con arresto domiciliario sin conexión a Internet.


----------



## astur_burbuja (8 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



No estaba sola y borracha, iba con chupi-pandi, asi no hay derechos incumplidos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (8 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Pues, parece ser que estaba interfiriendo en la detención del moro....
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1115448



Joder, esto es como si te dan un cachopo gratis por comer el primero.


----------



## eloy_85 (8 Jul 2022)

1 gol de señor, pase de velociraptor

2 la charo se pone chula porque cree que es intocable

3 el madero la infla porque es una charo, si fuera un moronegro ni le mira


Nada nuevo


----------



## euriborfree (8 Jul 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Pues si no ves que la tía agrede es que estás ciego o te falta percepción.



cuando se acerca al coche no parece estar agrediendo, iria a quejarse de la detencion del novio, es despues de que la tiren al suelo cuando intenta golpear al policia


----------



## Murnau (8 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ufff me ha entrado una mezcla de satisfacción y mala hostia.
> 
> No sabría explicarlo.
> 
> ...



A mi también, pese a ser una tipa que no conoces, no podemos ver al abuso del débil, lo llevamos en la sangre. Por eso somos diferentes a ellas.


----------



## Murnau (8 Jul 2022)

No entiendo a esta gente, no entiendo nada.

Si son demasiado cobardes para darle de frente, le podían haber dado una patada en salto por la espalda fácilmente y reventarlo, solo una charocop le cubría las espaldas de forma ineficaz. No entiendo nada en este universo. La explicación de que de casualidad le han tocado alrededor los más estrogenados del país, como el melenas que tiene al lado ya no me vale, aquí hay algo más y no se qué es.


Anka Motz dijo:


> Pues, parece ser que estaba interfiriendo en la detención del moro....
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1115448



Con esa resolución sabemos que es moro? Si es moro me nutre.


----------



## Santolin (8 Jul 2022)

También le pega así a los moritos el madero?


----------



## fieraverde (8 Jul 2022)

Se hace un neymar brutal ... tarjeta por fingir , joder ...


----------



## Kbkubito (8 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Normal.


----------



## XRL (8 Jul 2022)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> Menos mal que son policías y de esa forma tienen que contener su ira. Si esos millones de policías no lo fueran el mundo sería una jungla.



que razón tienes,muchísimos policías tienen mentalidad psicópata

son igual a los malotes del insti que se juntan entre ellos y hacen bulling a los demás



Anka Motz dijo:


> Pues, parece ser que estaba interfiriendo en la detención del moro....
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1115448



charo folla moro-negros,no falla xD


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Jul 2022)

payasa recibiendo sobredosis de realidad en forma de nudillos de machirulo calvo ...


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (8 Jul 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Ojala los que tu llamas mamporreros pudieran hacer huelga para que gente como tu terminara llorando de miedo y rezando para que vuelvan.



Calla hijodeputa colaborador de asesinos de niños.


----------



## lostsoul242 (8 Jul 2022)

Con el VAR no es ni amarilla


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La primera se tira, el segundo es penalty y la última tambien finge



Yo quiero ver el Var.


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Jul 2022)

Poco le dio, más palos necesita la empoderada


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## 2B-san (8 Jul 2022)

Me hace gracia el negro que la levanta 3 veces para que sigan dándole ostias xDDD


----------



## antiglobalista (8 Jul 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> el negrata le coge las tetas, eso es delito.




Es lo mas cercano que tendra una teta blanquita de una xika sin sobrepeso


Caballero Negro friendzone


----------



## antiglobalista (8 Jul 2022)

2B-san dijo:


> Me hace gracia el negro que la levanta 3 veces para que sigan dándole ostias xDDD




Y para VIOLARLA después


----------



## NIKK (8 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Pero que dices subnormal, si va borracha.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Jul 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Poco le dio, más palos necesita la empoderada
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.




Les enseñan en las clases de zumba a dar ostias al aire o a sacos que no se mueven y incluso llegan a aprender a darlos con gracia y ligereza, pero el policia a diferencia del saco si responde, ademas tiene testosterona, bastantes kg de mas que al final son fuerza, etc.........


----------



## Tackler (8 Jul 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> cuando se acerca al coche no parece estar agrediendo, iria a quejarse de la detencion del novio, es despues de que la tiren al suelo cuando intenta golpear al policia



Entonces agrede o no agrede? Lo primero es que no debe acercarse al coche, lo segundo es que la policía solo la toca y cae de espaldas como una boba. Lo tercero, una vez cayendo al suelo se levanta e intenta agredir. Yo la hubiera detenido también, pero generalmente utilizan el carnet de "soy mujer no sabía lo que hacía y a llorar".


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (8 Jul 2022)

Ese vídeo lo vi hace algunos años. 


Por desgracia, no es actual.


----------



## Smoker (8 Jul 2022)

Contra moros y negros son menos valientes


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (8 Jul 2022)

Para los que no sepan inglés, cuando dicen "hey hey hey hey hey" es como nuestro "eh eh eh eh eh!"


----------



## Jose (8 Jul 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> el negrata le coge las tetas, eso es delito.



Además lleva chancletas con calcetines blancos y chandal. Eso es un agravante.


----------



## R_Madrid (8 Jul 2022)

a ver si os creeis que esta situacion se va a arreglar con paz y amor o urnas


----------



## Escalable (8 Jul 2022)

Así es. Ese video tiene al menos año y medio....




Charlie Manson Guevara dijo:


> Ese vídeo lo vi hace algunos años.
> 
> 
> Por desgracia, no es actual.


----------



## Popuespe (8 Jul 2022)

Como decía mi madre, siempre hay que dar el doble de lo que recibes. Si alguien ye hace bien, tú dale el doble, y si te hace mal, también. Esta gilipollas se creyó que estaba en España y el policía siguió el consejo de mi madre, que en paz descanse.


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Jul 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Para los que no sepan inglés, cuando dicen "hey hey hey hey hey" es como nuestro "eh eh eh eh eh!"



Menos mal que lo has aclarado


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Jul 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> También le pega así a los moritos el madero?



Con los moros no tienen webos. Pero con las gordas sin chicha ya vemos que son unos buenos matones. Espero que les quemen la comisaria y los coches, y algun dia le den una paliza a sunormal de madero ese.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (8 Jul 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Que coño dices
> 
> Pegar a un mamporrero debería estar GALARDONADO con la medalla al mérito patriótico, puesto que los mercenários son una herramienta se sumisión de las masas al Estado, que es un ente opresivo y mafioso por definición.



Tu eres anormal.


----------



## Miss Andorra (8 Jul 2022)

jolu dijo:


> En EEUU estaría muerta, y además de manera justa.
> 
> Pegar a un policía (atacar, no actuar en defensa propia) es un delito muy grave que debiera pagarse con la muerte, al igual que el faltar a la verdad de un policía debiera estar penado con la muerte.
> 
> Sobra gente en el mundo, podemos permitirnos leyes tan contundentes.



Puto simio palanganero, ojala te revienten unos menas, que asco que das. Solo se justifica lo que dices si eres un langosto putrefacto de 70 anos, sino eres lamentable...


----------



## lagartiniano (8 Jul 2022)

Que valientes son, luego contra mafias armadas se cagan, pusilánimes, matones


----------



## Escombridos (8 Jul 2022)

Poco me parece.

Me alegro el día, hoy todo lo haré con un poco más de alegría.


----------



## roquerol (8 Jul 2022)

el pusypass allí no tiene validez. Aunque me habría gustado ver la reacción del policía si la chica en vez de rubia es morena y con turbante


----------



## HaCHa (8 Jul 2022)

jolu dijo:


> En EEUU estaría muerta, y además de manera justa.
> 
> Pegar a un policía (atacar, no actuar en defensa propia) es un delito muy grave que debiera pagarse con la muerte, al igual que el faltar a la verdad de un policía debiera estar penado con la muerte.
> 
> Sobra gente en el mundo, podemos permitirnos leyes tan contundentes.



Pues añade una más y que se ejecute a cada subnormal que propague bulos en Internet, y así de paso limpiamos el foro.


----------



## escudero (8 Jul 2022)

la tia seguramente una flipada gilipollas.
Pero lo del inutil del policia, es para ahorcarlo, un tiparraco.lleno de frustracion sin ningun tipo de autocontrol, que aprovecha la mas.minima situacion de superioridad para dar rienda suelta.
Pongo la mano en el fuego, que cuando ha habido altercados y tenia delante a un mamadou de metro noventa, el gilipollas este no decia ni mu.


----------



## euriborfree (8 Jul 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Entonces agrede o no agrede? Lo primero es que no debe acercarse al coche, lo segundo es que la policía solo la toca y cae de espaldas como una boba. Lo tercero, una vez cayendo al suelo se levanta e intenta agredir. Yo la hubiera detenido también, pero generalmente utilizan el carnet de "soy mujer no sabía lo que hacía y a llorar".



Falso, te estas fijando solo en la policia rubia y no miras el brazo del otro policia, que le pega el meneo que hace que salga varios metros para atras, ese fue el verdadero empujon que pudo tener consecuencias graves (romperse la cabeza y tal)

es cuando se levanta del suelo que intenta golpear al policia que le habia golpeado previamente.

Con lo facil que hubiera sido esposarla y meterla al coche con el otro


----------



## Alicantropo (8 Jul 2022)

se lo merecía, la niña


----------



## Luftwuaje (8 Jul 2022)

Jajajajaja, le suelta un meco al madero, pilla, le suelta otro, y vuelve a pillar. Hay que ser gilipollas.

El único listo el migrante racializado agarrando pecho, ahí le he visto hábil.


----------



## Padre_Karras (8 Jul 2022)

Sois unos mierdas todos los que apoyáis al policía. Cuando os embargen las cuentas bancarias como tienen previsto hacer y salgáis a protestar contra los sicarios del estado y estos os revienten a palos, ya veréis que de risas.


----------



## Dr Zar (8 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que no le toca pero se puede pitar penalty,aunque me parece poco contacto.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Jul 2022)

autocontrol cero del flamenco


----------



## newdawnfades (8 Jul 2022)

Ese policía es un energúmeno. No sé cual es el motivo de la disputa, pero el método es desproporcionado.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Grandes profesionales, dando duro a los moronegros y femilocas.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ufff me ha entrado una mezcla de satisfacción y mala hostia.
> 
> No sabría explicarlo.
> 
> ...



Podrían ficharlo para las FCS españolas, hostia a femiloca y si se mete el moronegro también cobra, es oro puro.


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Jul 2022)

La primera caída ha sido teatro del bueno, luego lo quería de verdad y le han dado lo que buscaba. Fin.


----------



## Akira. (8 Jul 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Sois conscientes de cómo está degenerando la sociedad?. Joder, cuando empiece el hambre de verdad esto va a ser una selva.



Yo tengo la sensación de que todo se esta yendo a la mierda.


----------



## aron01 (8 Jul 2022)

Quien le tira al suelo es UNA agente, pero también es verdad que para que un policía quiera arrearte de esa manera te lo has de ganar.


----------



## Alf_ET (8 Jul 2022)

El "empujón" se lo da la tía pero ella agrede al hombre. Que se joda.


----------



## Berrón (8 Jul 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Ojala los que tu llamas mamporreros pudieran hacer huelga para que gente como tu terminara llorando de miedo y rezando para que vuelvan.











Segunda Enmienda a la Constitución de los Estados Unidos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Fra Diavolo (8 Jul 2022)

La tía defiende al moreno que tienen arrestado. A saber qué pasó antes para que el policía actúe con tanta contundencia, más en países tan progres sabiendo la que le puede caer por uso excesivo de fuerza.


----------



## el futuro (8 Jul 2022)

Chilla como un cochinillo cuando se cae.

Que divertidas son las mujeres, jajaja


----------



## Furymundo (8 Jul 2022)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> Menos mal que son policías y de esa forma tienen que contener su ira. Si esos millones de policías no lo fueran el mundo sería una jungla.



mientras vayan a comprar al mercadona o dejar a sus hijos al cole
mas vale que contengan su ira. 
porque la ira hacia ellos es ya patente.


----------



## lonbo (8 Jul 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> No hace falta que hagan huelga, la prueba más palpable es que tú estás a expensas de lo que quiera hacerte cualquier delincuente y no lo sabes. En el momento en que llames a la policía el delincuente estará ya a 3 kms. La policía está ahí UNICA Y EXCLUSIVAMENTE PARA PROTEGER AL ESTADO.
> 
> Samuel Colt sabía algo de esto.



Gran verdad. A algunos nos ha costado años comprender esto, otros no lo entenderán nunca.


----------



## Polybolis (8 Jul 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Ojala los que tu llamas mamporreros pudieran hacer huelga para que gente como tu terminara llorando de miedo y rezando para que vuelvan.



No, ojalá los manden a todos a tomar por culo y nos dejen armarnos a nosotros. 

Son una panda de mercenarios hijos de puta, sólo valen para poner multitas y agredirnos a los remeros, cuando las cosas se ponen serias de verdad no sirven para nada. Son otros funcionarios parásitos más, y si hay aquí cualquier policía perro de mierda matón a sueldo que me lo quiera discutir, que lo intente.


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Jul 2022)

Joder, parece indepe, se tira al suelo antes de que le hagan nada.
En todo caso, ME NUTRE que le peguen igual que a los hombres, eso es IGUALDAD.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (8 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



No creo que haya nadie en este jodido foro al que los caballero caballero le den mas asco que a mi, pero la perra esa se lleva unas hostias bien merecidas.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Jul 2022)

se te nota un poco mezquino

no le hacía falta esa contundencia, así que lo que hay es una falta total de autocontrol del agento... vamos, un peligro andante.



Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> No creo que haya nadie en este jodido foro al que los caballero caballero le den mas asco que a mi, pero la perra esa se lleva unas hostias bien merecidas.


----------



## supercuernos (8 Jul 2022)

El "pussy pass" a veces no funciona.

Ha sentido lo que es ser un hombre.


----------



## el tio orquestas (8 Jul 2022)

El mismo policía en la misma situación pero cambiando a esa rubia por un moronegro, y el policía no hubiera dicho ni mu.

A estos perros del Estado ni agua.


----------



## Aeneas (8 Jul 2022)

Dicen que el vídeo es viejo y me lo creo. Estaban deteniendo a un moro. ¿Habéis visto en alguna protesta de Europa moros y negros en manifestaciones de este tipo?

En los chalecos amarillos no se les vio. En las protestas de los agricultores tampoco se les ve. Para cosas de trabajo o libertades individuales jamás se les ve. Se les ve para otras cosas.


----------



## jorobachov (8 Jul 2022)

Es nutrición por vía parenteral.


----------



## Poncho129 (8 Jul 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> el negrata le coge las tetas, eso es delito.



No si es simio. Es intercambio cultural.


----------



## Euron G. (8 Jul 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> En el primer empujón que le mete a la tía, está cae mal y se da en la cabeza y muere en el acto y *el poli se arruina la vida*





*TU FLIPAS*


----------



## McLovin (8 Jul 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> *TU FLIPAS*



¿Por qué?


----------



## Hermericus (8 Jul 2022)

En Holanda si te pasas lo mas minimo en algo pasa eso.

Estais muy equivocados los que creeis que Holanda es jauja. 

Fumate un porro fuera de los coffe shops y veras lo que te pasa, o bebe en la calle fuera de un bar....


----------



## calzonazos (8 Jul 2022)

jolu dijo:


> En EEUU estaría muerta, y además de manera justa.
> 
> Pegar a un policía (atacar, no actuar en defensa propia) es un delito muy grave que debiera pagarse con la muerte, al igual que el faltar a la verdad de un policía debiera estar penado con la muerte.
> 
> Sobra gente en el mundo, podemos permitirnos leyes tan contundentes.



ERES RETRASADO HIJODEPUTA


----------



## lonbo (8 Jul 2022)

jolu dijo:


> En EEUU estaría muerta, y además de manera justa.
> 
> Pegar a un policía (atacar, no actuar en defensa propia) es un delito muy grave que debiera pagarse con la muerte, al igual que el faltar a la verdad de un policía debiera estar penado con la muerte.
> 
> Sobra gente en el mundo, podemos permitirnos leyes tan contundentes.



Pero que por defecto te las apliquen a tí.


----------



## weyler (8 Jul 2022)

si el negro es su novio bien inflada esta


----------



## Elsexy (8 Jul 2022)

Irene Montero ha cogido el Falcon y va para allá. 
La tía policía tiene un buen polvo, no me importaría que me pusiera las esposas


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Jul 2022)

dac1 dijo:


> Con los moros no son tan valientes hdp



Ni con los nigerianos.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Jul 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> Dios le conserve la vista hamijo



Es cierto, el empujón fuerte se los da el canipolicía que está junto al coche con su brazo izquierdo.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (8 Jul 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Ojala los que tu llamas mamporreros pudieran hacer huelga para que gente como tu terminara llorando de miedo y rezando para que vuelvan.



Si el estado no tuviera el absoluto monopolio de la seguridad me iban a comer lo de abajo.


----------



## cuadrado (8 Jul 2022)

horik dijo:


> El eeeehh eeeeeh eeeeehhh ha llegado hasta Holanda.


----------



## t_chip (8 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Más piscinera que Neymar. Al mínimo contacto se tira al suelo chillando, y además, como realmente nunca le hacen nada, no hace más que volver a encararse con los policías y darles manotazos buscando reacción para que la filme el guarro que está ahi con el móvil, atento a sacar imágenes para montar el circo mediático.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## computer_malfuction (8 Jul 2022)

Vaya piscinazo.


----------



## t_chip (8 Jul 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Que coño dices
> 
> Pegar a un mamporrero debería estar GALARDONADO con la medalla al mérito patriótico, puesto que los mercenários son una herramienta se sumisión de las masas al Estado, que es un ente opresivo y mafioso por definición.



A un policía NO se le levanta la mano.
Le desobedeces, te plantas....pero el que le tira una mano a un policía se merece una paliza de coma y tetrapeljia.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (8 Jul 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Sois conscientes de cómo está degenerando la sociedad?. Joder, cuando empiece el hambre de verdad esto va a ser una selva.



Cuando empiece el hambre de verdad se acabó la tontería, porque al primero que se pase de listo le abren la cabeza, y toda la mugre toma buena nota.

La abundancia es el cáncer de esta sociedad, es el exceso de agua y alimentos lo que hace que se multipliquen las malas hierbas y las alimañas.

En el desierto no hay basura.



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cuadrado (8 Jul 2022)

una charo borrarcha cuerpo escombra contra un poli que le saca 40kgs que podria salir mal?

Las charos se han acostumbrado a la sobreproteccion de la sociedad y el estado actual que les acoge como poco menos que intocables por el simple hecho de ser damas, hasta el punto de volverse engreidas y maleducadas e incluso violentas contra los hombres pensando que estos (en su mayoria manginas) no pueden hacerles nada; craso error , por desgracia para ellas, la naturaleza se acaba imponiendo a las normas de progredrumbre y las leyes naturales son implacables; "siempre gana el mas fuerte", los hombres lo tenemos grabado a fuego desde que nacemos y mas nos vale, ya que nuestra vida depende de ello, las mujeres acabaran aprendiendo la leccion mas pronto que tarde a BASE DE HOSTIAS


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (8 Jul 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Ojala los que tu llamas mamporreros pudieran hacer huelga para que gente como tu terminara llorando de miedo y rezando para que vuelvan.



¿Para que vuelvan a que exactamente? ¿A llegar tarde y casi siempre cuando todo ha terminado? ¿A chulear a ciudadanos normales tirando de placa mientras no tienen cojones de entrar en barrios conflictivos?
Parece que aún no te has dado cuenta del grado de asco que da la policía a la gente, sobre todo desde la plandemia...
Me sentiría más seguro si tuviéramos una segunda enmienda como tienen los americanos que con los canicias españoles.


----------



## Cimbrel (8 Jul 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Cuando empiece el hambre de verdad se acabó la tontería, porque al primero que se pase de listo le abren la cabeza, y toda la mugre toma buena nota.
> 
> La abundancia es el cáncer de esta sociedad, es el exceso de agua y alimentos lo que hace que se multipliquen las malas hierbas y las alimañas.
> 
> ...



Cuando empiece el hambre de verdad lo que van a rodar son las cabezas de los putos mamporreros, esas las primeras.

¿Cómo que no se le levanta la mano? Pero qué cojones dices, ¿son semidioses o algo? ¿Me estás diciendo que todos los atropellos avalados y defendidos por ellos, como los confinamientos que nos han llevado a la RUINA hay que aceptarlos "por la gracia de Dios"? Tu espérate a que la gente despierte que verás como van a acabar toda esa panda de jodidos perros del sistema, que oprimen constantemente al pueblo en pos del "orden y la ley", "yo sólo cumplía órdenes"-----mecagüentusmuertos macho, eres TONTO, PERO TONTO DE VERDAD


----------



## t_chip (8 Jul 2022)

Tu, además de la paliza sangrienta, te mereces que el poli se baje los pantalones, cague en tus heridas, lo filme y le mandé el vídeo a tu puta madre, !enano cagón!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (8 Jul 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Cuando empiece el hambre de verdad lo que van a rodar son las cabezas de los putos mamporreros, esas las primeras.
> 
> ¿Cómo que no se le levanta la mano? Pero qué cojones dices, ¿son semidioses o algo? ¿Me estás diciendo que todos los atropellos avalados y defendidos por ellos, como los confinamientos que nos han llevado a la RUINA hay que aceptarlos "por la gracia de Dios"? Tu espérate a que la gente despierte que verás como van a acabar toda esa panda de jodidos perros del sistema, que oprimen constantemente al pueblo en pos del "orden y la ley", "yo sólo cumplía órdenes"-----mecagüentusmuertos macho, eres TONTO, PERO TONTO DE VERDAD



Tienes lo que votas, enano cagón.
El poli está para hacer lo que le mandan, y alguien que como tú ahora pretende que alguien que cobra del sistema va a ir contra el es un idiota y un mentiroso. !Y el más mentiroso TÚ, que en el lugar del policía serías !MIL VECES PEOR!

Los de Venezuela llegaron de revolucionarios, y ahora su policía mata venezolanos a MILES.

ERES UN MIERDA, UN MENTIROSO, Y UN PROPAGANDERO COMUNISTA QUE PRETENDE DESTRUIR ESTE SISTEMA PARA MONTAR UNO MUCHO PEOR.

!!Puto asno ignorante cagón y PROPAGANDERO!!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AntiT0d0 (8 Jul 2022)

Empezo ella dandole al que no le habia empujado, la verdad que no hacia falta pegar con el puño cerrado pero el policia recibio primero y eso no se puede permitir.


----------



## Roberto Malone (8 Jul 2022)

@xicomalo, ¿has contactado con la izmierda holandesa?.

¿Las feministas no dicen nada de ese atropello?.


----------



## Cimbrel (8 Jul 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Tienes lo que votas, enano cagón.
> El poli está para hacer lo que le mandan, y alguien que como tú ahora pretende que alguien que cobra del sistema va a ir contra el es un idiota y un mentiroso. !Y el más mentiroso TÚ, que en el lugar del policía serías !MIL VECES PEOR!
> 
> Los de Venezuela llegaron de revolucionarios, y ahora su policía mata venezolanos a MILES.
> ...



jajajaja

Se cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición.


Picolo mamporrero identified. Ale a cascar alguna multa por llevar sucia la matrícula, 200 euretes de bellón para la saca. Malnacidos, ladrones y matoncillos de medio pelo. Por gente como vosotros nació la Mafia, porque para tener desprotección y extorsión es mejor tener una seguridad privada sindical que proteja al pueblo del abuso al que lo sometéis.


Yo sólo cumplía ordenes señoría. Ya, pero esque no se puede allanar un piso con un ariete, es una propiedad privada y no se estaba cometiendo ningún crimen. Yo sólo cumplía ordenes señoría. Y cuando curtias a hostias a la gente por salir a dar un paseo? Yo solo cumplia ordenes señoría. Bueno, pues como sólo cumplías ordenes, serás juzgado por el DERECHO NATURAL, Y LA PRÓXIMA VEZ TE PLANTEARÁS QUE AL PUEBLO NO SE LE PISOTEA, HIJODEPUTA.


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Jul 2022)

jolu dijo:


> En EEUU estaría muerta, y además de manera justa.
> 
> Pegar a un policía (atacar, no actuar en defensa propia) es un delito muy grave que debiera pagarse con la muerte, al igual que el faltar a la verdad de un policía debiera estar penado con la muerte.
> 
> Sobra gente en el mundo, podemos permitirnos leyes tan contundentes.



Tú defiende a los perros del sistema, a ver quién te defiende a ti el día que lo necesites.


----------



## Covid Bryant (8 Jul 2022)

Va borracha o endrogada de un empujoncito se cae 5 metros.


----------



## Fauna iberica (8 Jul 2022)

los que defieden a esa escoria mamporrera de la castuza, son gilipollas, masocas, subnormales,? o policias o familires de estos


----------



## Araco (8 Jul 2022)

Entonces vamos a ver la escena, están deteniendo a un moro-mierda, empujan a la chavala, la recoge el negro, y la amiga de los marronidos sigue con la cháchara. Francamente ninguna pena, que no se mezcle con escoria subhumana. Pero ahora que lo pienso, como decían tanto los holandeses "antes turco que papista", que malo es cuando los deseos se cumplen.


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kluster (8 Jul 2022)

Sólo por el teatrillo que hace al principio cuando se cae ya se merece todas esas hostias y más.


----------



## chortinator (8 Jul 2022)

Las cosas como son, no se abre la veda, la tia es una empoderada y se pone a ostiar a un poli y este le responde. 

Una feminazi, que se joda


----------



## t_chip (8 Jul 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> jajajaja
> 
> Se cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición.
> 
> ...



No soy policía, enano cagón, pero me echaría unas risas viendo como uno te abre la cabeza a porrazos delante de tu puta madre.

!Muérete, vendeburras!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Busher (8 Jul 2022)

Pussy pass denied.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ufff me ha entrado una mezcla de satisfacción y mala hostia.
> 
> No sabría explicarlo.
> 
> ...



Si si lo que tu digas, pero con ese movimiento suave de brazo la pizpicop ha tirado al suelo a la pava, imaginate que le pega un meco como el macarracop, la tia aparece en Tenerife!!


----------



## Pura Sangre (9 Jul 2022)

juraría que ese video es de hace años y ya lo había visto antes


----------



## Barruno (9 Jul 2022)

"Poco me parece" de libro


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (9 Jul 2022)

Tiene que ponerse un negroc para hacer de caballero blanco. Espectáculo dantesco, ese pais está a un tris de la guerra civil. ¿Será el 18 de Julio?


----------



## jolu (9 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Tú defiende a los perros del sistema, a ver quién te defiende a ti el día que lo necesites.



Ya me defenderé yo.
Tu quédate sentado a esperar que la policía te defienda.

En este hilo se identifican perfectamente a la gente que ha participado en la marcha del orgullo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (9 Jul 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Ya me defenderé yo.
> Tu quédate sentado a esperar que la policía te defienda.
> 
> En este hilo se identifican perfectamente a la gente que ha participado en la marcha del orgullo.



Creo que has malinterpretado mi mensaje.
Mi mensaje quiere decir exactamente lo mismo que este que acabas de escribir tú.
Y no, jamás participé en la marcha del orgullo. Nada en contra de ella, pero bueno.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (9 Jul 2022)

Yo he criticado a la policía en otras ocasiones, pero aquí... Vayamos al detalle.

Están deteniendo a un tipo. La tía se echa encima de uno de los policías que está deteniendo, por la espalda. Ahí la policía la empuja, pero también el policía al que se había acercado, que ni la mira. Solo echa el brazo para apartar q quien haya ahí.

Ninguno de los empujones es tan fuerte, pero debe ir colocada y cae como una peonza. Casi de forma artificial. Es el policía de más a la derecha el que se acerca a ver si está bien (no el del empujón) y la tipa se lo agradece soltando la mano para darle. Obviamente el tipo contesta y la zurra en toda la cara. 

Merecido no, lo siguiente. Y tiene pinta de que la quería detener también. Al poli igual le sobra el segundo puñetazo, pero el resto lo veo bien.

Para mí es jugada correcta y expulsión de la Charo.


----------



## Fargo (9 Jul 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Pegar a un policía (atacar, no actuar en defensa propia) es un delito muy grave que debiera pagarse con la muerte, al igual que el faltar a la verdad de un policía debiera estar penado con la muerte.



Otro que se cree que los policías son seres de luz.
No te queda mili ni nada, chaval.


----------



## Eremita (9 Jul 2022)

Es bueno que los borrachos despierten con dolor y buenos hematomas. Así espabilan. Más ostias y menos derechitos.


----------



## Homero+10 (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## corolaria (9 Jul 2022)

_En EEUU estaría muerta, y además de manera justa.

Pegar a un policía (atacar, no actuar en defensa propia) es un delito muy grave que debiera pagarse con la muerte, al igual que el faltar a la verdad de un policía debiera estar penado con la muerte.

*Sobra gente en el mundo*, podemos permitirnos leyes tan contundentes._


Tú el primero. Al ignore, por sorbelefas mamporrero hijodeputa.


----------



## Homero+10 (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## Javiser (10 Jul 2022)

Acción reacción.

Pega al policía y este la devuelve. ¿O pensaba que el comodín de tener coño la iba a dejar impune ? El policía no ha hecho distinción y le ha sudado la polla que sea mujer


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Jul 2022)

El tipo de comportó como castrato, tú lo aplaudes cual mariquita mala. 

No hay proporción ninguna en su reacción a la petarda. 



Javiser dijo:


> Acción reacción.
> 
> Pega al policía y este la devuelve. ¿O pensaba que el comodín de tener coño la iba a dejar impune ? El policía no ha hecho distinción y le ha sudado la polla que sea mujer


----------



## Javiser (10 Jul 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> El tipo de comportó como castrato, tú lo aplaudes cual mariquita mala.
> 
> No hay proporción ninguna en su reacción a la petarda.



Claro que la hay, ella agrede a mano descubierta y a mano descubierta recibe respuesta. Si la respuesta del policía es más contundente que el acto de la susodicha me alegro, no puede permitirse que no sea así, que el acto de la susodicha no reciba una respuesta más contundente que sirva de aviso a navegantes, y mucho menos pensar que debe ser una lucha de igual a igual, porque la autoridad no se impone de igual a igual, sino desde un punto de superioridad. Los que no entendéis eso tenéis un problema importante con lo que es la autoridad y con qué toda acción contra la autoridad debe tener sus consecuencias 

El perro pastor no permite que las ovejas se desmadren, y muerden a la oveja descarriada o que les planta cara, porque el perro y la oveja no son iguales, y para que la labor del perro sea efectiva y las ovejas se dejen pastorear por el perro este debe estar siempre en una posición de superioridad, si el perro no consigue eso, ese perro no sirve. Será un faldero o servirá para jugar con los niños, pero no de pastor


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Jul 2022)

No la hay, lo que está a la vista no se discute. 



Javiser dijo:


> Claro que la hay, ella agrede a mano descubierta y a mano descubierta recibe respuesta. Si la respuesta del policía es más contundente que el acto de la susodicha me alegro, no puede permitirse que no sea así, que el acto de la susodicha no reciba una respuesta más contundente que sirva de aviso a navegantes, y mucho menos pensar que debe ser una lucha de igual a igual, porque la autoridad no se impone de igual a igual, sino desde un punto de superioridad. Los que no entendéis eso tenéis un problema importante con lo que es la autoridad y con qué toda acción contra la autoridad debe tener sus consecuencias
> 
> El perro pastor no permite que las ovejas se desmadren, y muerden a la oveja descarriada o que les planta cara, porque el perro y la oveja no son iguales, y para que la labor del perro sea efectiva y las ovejas se dejen pastorear por el perro este debe estar siempre en una posición de superioridad, si el perro no consigue eso, ese perro no sirve. Será un faldero o servirá para jugar con los niños, pero no de pastor


----------



## chameleon (10 Jul 2022)

y aqui los medios silencio absoluto, no vaya a ser que la gente sume 2+2 y les de por hacer lo mismo


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Jul 2022)

Esa purria de cánidos flamencos están confiscando a los granjeros la tercera parte de sus explotaciones.

Con un poco de suerte se levantan en masa.

Y aquí inceles de esos resentidos orgullosos de que un morlaco caliente desproporcionadamente a una pedorrilla, zurrándola como si fuera un moro cualquiera.

¿Se puede ser más pánfilo y sin espíritu?


----------



## Javiser (10 Jul 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No la hay, lo que está a la vista no se discute.



Lo que está a la vista no se discute? A la vista está que una gilipollas ha intentado agredir a la policía y ha recibido lo que merece, y como está a la vista, pues eso no se discute. Me alegro que me des la razon entonces 

Venga, un saludo.


----------



## Paobas (10 Jul 2022)

jolu dijo:


> En EEUU estaría muerta, y además de manera justa.
> 
> Pegar a un policía (atacar, no actuar en defensa propia) es un delito muy grave que debiera pagarse con la muerte, al igual que el faltar a la verdad de un policía debiera estar penado con la muerte.
> 
> Sobra gente en el mundo, podemos permitirnos leyes tan contundentes.



Se te ha ido la olla. Si es que no vienes con tara de nacimiento, cosa harto sospechable.


----------



## Sawa (10 Jul 2022)

La igualdad ante ley es lo que tiene.


----------



## Homero+10 (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## Imbersor (10 Jul 2022)

Parar las granjas por los putos verdes de mierda de europa y quedarse sin comida, al pueblo que le jodan, hay que contaminar menos!!!! 

Pero no tendremos comida, da igual!! Lo importante es el planeta jijijo. 


Hijos de la grandisima puta, espero con toda mi alma que todo esto siga escalando y volvamos a ver guillotinados a la "nobleza" de los políticos en la plaza del pueblo. 

Puta escoria hijos de perra. Todo llega.


----------



## From Thailand with love (10 Jul 2022)

Es viejo el video... A mi me hace gracia el sonido de una foca al principio del video.


----------



## Genofinder (10 Jul 2022)

Charo loca del coño con negrito increpando a la policia. La hostia bien cada esta


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (12 Jul 2022)




----------

